# sharing books



## mmbuddy (Oct 31, 2008)

Would it be possible to share a book by saving it to an SD card and then letting the other person put the SD card in her kindle? I haven't tried this, but I was wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For Amazon content, no.

Books can only be shared between Kindles on the same account. You can have up to six Kindles on one account. They keep track of how many Kindles a book has been shared to.

You cannot share Amazon kindle books via SD cards.

Free books, yes. Not Amazon books.

L


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

What I'm thinking about doing with a "trusted" friend is registering his Kindle on my account.  Then add his credit card to the "one click" section.  Then when he buys a book, he toggles to his credit card before purchasing, and I do the same when I buy.  Think this will allow us to share books if they interest us both.  I know it may cause a mix up here and there, tho he won't know your entire credit card number and I did say a "trusted" friend.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Not that I've tried it but I'm pretty sure there would be no option to change cards during one click.  If so it would no longer be just one click   So you would have to log into Amazon, go to the account's credit card section, change the one click card, then make the purchase.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TheJohnNewton said:


> Not that I've tried it but I'm pretty sure there would be no option to change cards during one click. If so it would no longer be just one click  So you would have to log into Amazon, go to the account's credit card section, change the one click card, then make the purchase.


Yes, that's what you have to do.

L


----------



## BMW (Oct 30, 2008)

Follow on question for sharing books and 1 click... I have 1 click set up on my account. My daughter is getting a Kindle for herself and will be getting textbooks, novels, etc. I am going to register her on my account so we can share books. If I read this thread correctly, the 1 click will be set for me to buy via whispernet. My daughter will have to sign in to my account and choose her credit card to charge her books. This will not affect my 1 click? If she buys via whispernet, it will charge my credit card? Beth


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BMW said:


> Follow on question for sharing books and 1 click... I have 1 click set up on my account. My daughter is getting a Kindle for herself and will be getting textbooks, novels, etc. I am going to register her on my account so we can share books. If I read this thread correctly, the 1 click will be set for me to buy via whispernet.


Correct.



> My daughter will have to sign in to my account and choose her credit card to charge her books. This will not affect my 1 click?


When your daughter goes on and changes the card, it then becomes the default card on the account. If you happened to buy a book during the interval that she has changed it to her card, then, yes, it would affect your one-click. She'd get charged for the book. But once she changes it back to your card, then your one-click is not affected.



> If she buys via whispernet, it will charge my credit card? Beth


Yes, unless she has changed to her card (from the computer. Can't do the card switcheroo from the Kindle).

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Can two or more Kindles registered on the same account have the same book on them at the same time?  Or is only one "copy" of the book available to a registered account?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Can two or more Kindles registered on the same account have the same book on them at the same time? Or is only one "copy" of the book available to a registered account?


Yes, you can have copies on each Kindle at the same time. My husband and I both have several books in common on ours.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  That was my question, but leads to out of curiosity . . . if you've each made different bookmarks, notes, etc. to the same book, do you know how those are saved when transferred to and from Amazon and the Kindles.  Are there two different copies with different bookmarks, etc. when transferred to Amazon?  Or are all bookmarks, etc. you both made to the same book combined onto one copy of a book?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks. That was my question, but leads to out of curiosity . . . if you've each made different bookmarks, notes, etc. to the same book, do you know how those are saved when transferred to and from Amazon and the Kindles. Are there two different copies with different bookmarks, etc. when transferred to Amazon? Or are all bookmarks, etc. you both made to the same book combined onto one copy of a book?


I'm not certain of the answer. I can tell you that each Kindle creates a separate file for each book that contains the bookmark information. I _assume_ each Kindle transfers its own file back to Amazon, but I have that feature set to off. I'll have to test to verify.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just curious.  No need to check it out.  Thanks much.


----------

